# Vension/pork Snack sticks using Morton Tender Quick



## johnthemc (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to make Venison/Pork snack sticks and use Morton's Tender Quick for the first time. The Venison was already mixed with Pork at 90/10 and I am going to add a little more Pork to make it 80/20.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2016)

johnthemc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to make Venison/Pork snack sticks and use Morton's Tender Quick for the first time. The Venison was already mixed with Pork at 90/10 and I am going to add a little more Pork to make it 80/20.
> 
> ...


How may pounds are you doing.

MTQ is used at a diff rate than cure #1

Per a 5lb batch. MTQ use 7.5 level tsp

Cure #1, 1 level tsp


----------



## johnthemc (Oct 30, 2016)

10LBS patch. Would you have a recipe?


----------

